# Besion de conseil pour Retrobright



## Rob_93 (2 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, comme vous le savez les vieux plastiques jaunissent avec le temps, j'aurais donc besoin de conseils pour essayé de redonner la couleur d'origine à mes plastiques sans risqué de laisser des traces. J'aurais aussi besoin de savoir quelle est la couleur d'origine du Macintosh Plus, il me semble que d'origine il est blanc, mais j'ai un doute, il est jaune actuellement. J'ai déjà commencé à tester une solution qui pourrait fonctionner: ce matin j'ai mis le plastique de mon Macintosh LC en plein soleil, à voir si cette méthode fonctionne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2020)

Beige, pas blanc, les anciens Mac étaient beige, d'où la pub à la sortie des iMac "we are sorry, there is no beige" !


----------



## Rob_93 (2 Mai 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Beige, pas blanc, les anciens Mac étaient beige, d'où la pub à la sortie des iMac "we are sorry, there is no beige" !


La couleur exacte est Platinium il me semble


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2020)

effectivement, certains, qui étaient d'un beige plus gris que les autres, pouvaient sans doute avoir ce qualificatif, mais c'étaient des machines plus récentes que la tienne : les SE, y compris les FD/HD, les Mac II ET IIx, le SE/30 et le Mac II fx pour les premiers à avoir arboré cette couleur, mais les Mac 128, 512, le Mac Plus et le Mac XL, eux, c'était beige, comme les Mac II cx, ci et si !


----------



## Rob_93 (2 Mai 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> effectivement, certains, qui étaient d'un beige plus gris que les autres, pouvaient sans doute avoir ce qualificatif, mais c'étaient des machines plus récentes que la tienne : les SE, y compris les FD/HD, les Mac II ET IIx, le SE/30 et le Mac II fx pour les premiers à avoir arboré cette couleur, mais les Mac 128, 512, le Mac Plus et le Mac XL, eux, c'était beige, comme les Mac II cx, ci et si !


Je pensais que la couleur d'origine des Macintosh 128K et 512K était jaune, du coup j'avais un doute sur le Macintosh Plus.


----------



## Anthony (2 Mai 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> ce matin j'ai mis le plastique de mon Macintosh LC en plein soleil, à voir si cette méthode fonctionne.



Au final, toutes les méthodes reviennent au même, puisque deux facteurs sont importants : 


la chaleur (_a priori_ le plus important, d’après mon expérience personnelle) ;
les UV.

Les cinglés du Retrobrite utilisent des guirlandes de diodes UV, avec d’excellents résultats, mais je déteste manipuler ces trucs. J’ai toujours obtenu de bons résultats, certes avec des pièces plutôt petites puisque je restaure surtout des claviers et des petits accessoires, simplement en maintenant une température d’environ 45 °C, l’été avec le soleil direct sur mon balcon et l’hiver avec un circulateur.

Je n'ai jamais obtenu des résultats uniformes avec les crèmes au peroxyde d'hydrogène, qui étaient à la mode pendant une époque. J'ai l'impression que tout le monde est revenu à la bonne vieille solution de peroxyde d'hydrogène, on trouve des bidons sans difficulté dans les magasins de bricolage. Avec les grandes pièces comme une coque de Mac, le plus difficile, c'est de trouver un contenant suffisamment grand pour accueillir toutes les pièces, pour les traiter ensemble et obtenir des résultats homogènes. Je dois traiter une coque de SE/30 dès que j'aurais trois minutes et que les magasins rouvriront, ça va être le plus dur.


----------



## Rob_93 (2 Mai 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Au final, toutes les méthodes reviennent au même, puisque deux facteurs sont importants :
> 
> 
> la chaleur (_a priori_ le plus important, d’après mon expérience personnelle) ;
> ...


Merci pour tes informations, mais j'ai un moniteur 12" Apple color display et je ne voudrais pas le démonter (j'ai un peu peur des CRT) et le plus embêtant est qu'il faudrait beaucoup de péroxide d'hydrogène et un énorme conteneur. Je pense que je vais le laisser au soleil comme mon LC car il est au soleil depuis ce matin et je ne remarque plus la différence de couleur sur le dessus laissé par le moniteur! Toute fois je me demande si le moniteur ne cours aucun risque, surtout le tube cathodique, car le laisser en plein soleil toute une journée... Mais l'avantage de la technique de le laisser au soleil est que cela m'évite de le démonter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2020)

Là, je ne comprends pas bien : je n'ai été confronté au problème de jaunissement que sur des claviers blancs de première génération (ceux qui étaient identiques aux claviers gris à touches noires des derniers iMac G3, et fournis avec les premiers iMac G4), mais les mettre au soleil n'arrangeait pas les choses, au contraire, vu que c'étaient précisément les UV qui les faisaient jaunir !


----------



## Anthony (3 Mai 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> mais les mettre au soleil n'arrangeait pas les choses, au contraire, vu que c'étaient précisément les UV qui les faisaient jaunir !



C'est le RetroUnbrite : tu mets au soleil pour rendre le jaunissement homogène !


----------



## Rob_93 (3 Mai 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je ne comprends pas bien : je n'ai été confronté au problème de jaunissement que sur des claviers blancs de première génération (ceux qui étaient identiques aux claviers gris à touches noires des derniers iMac G3, et fournis avec les premiers iMac G4), mais les mettre au soleil n'arrangeait pas les choses, au contraire, vu que c'étaient précisément les UV qui les faisaient jaunir !


Pourtant les plastiques de mon LC sont beaucoup moin jaune, je le laisse au soleil une journée de plus pour essayé d'avoir la couleur originale. Je t'invite à regarder cette video qui explique comment le procédé fonctionne https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rZnPr9j0UA c'est à 1:00 min.


----------



## Rob_93 (3 Mai 2020)

j'en déduis que cette technique fonctionne, mais le procédé est vraiment très long.


----------



## dandu (3 Mai 2020)

Ben c'est très très long au soleil, et beaucoup moins efficace qu'avec de la chaleur et du  peroxyde d'hydrogène. En France, à part si on vit dans le sud et en été, c'est pas super pratiquable, et surtout ce n'est pas homogène.

Une bassine avec du peroxyde d'hydrogène au soleil, c'est déjà mieux, en été. Mais de fait, la solution actuelle, c'est d'illuminer le tout avec une lampe UV ou deux pour accélérer le tout, mais ça demande du matériel et quelques précautions.


----------



## magicPDF (3 Mai 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> J'aurais aussi besoin de savoir quelle est la couleur d'origine du Macintosh Plus


Des images valent mieux qu'un long discours.
Voilà de quoi se faire une petite idée : https://www.qwant.com/?q=Macintosh Plus&t=images


----------



## woz86 (12 Mai 2020)

Voici ce que vient de voir sur Twitter dans l’un de mes abonnés :

De nombreux produits Apple des années 1980 et 1990 sont faits de plastique contenant du brome ignifuge, qui avec l'âge ou l'exposition aux UV / chaleur jaunit le plastique. Je voulais tester si l'exposition à une lumière solaire / chaleur intense peut également inverser le processus. Résultat après 12h de soleil:


----------



## Rob_93 (12 Mai 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Voici ce que vient de voir sur Twitter dans l’un de mes abonnés :
> 
> De nombreux produits Apple des années 1980 et 1990 sont faits de plastique contenant du brome ignifuge, qui avec l'âge ou l'exposition aux UV / chaleur jaunit le plastique. Je voulais tester si l'exposition à une lumière solaire / chaleur intense peut également inverser le processus. Résultat après 12h de soleil:
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 173069


J'avais essayé avec mon Macintosh LC 3 (qui ait plus près du marron que du jaune) malheuresement aucun résultat, je l'ait laissé pendant 1 semaine! Peut-être faut-il attendre l'été?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2020)

C'est la pomme arc en ciel, qui semble ne pas avoir apprécié !


----------



## Rob_93 (12 Mai 2020)

J'ai vu cette technique sinon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hQ04ORYT9g 
On dirait que ça marche vraiment bien!


----------



## Anthony (12 Mai 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> J'ai vu cette technique sinon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hQ04ORYT9g
> On dirait que ça marche vraiment bien!



La méthode de la « pâte », c'est la même chose que la méthode des crèmes ou gels que l'on peut trouver dans les salons de beauté, in fine. Et donc ce sont les mêmes problèmes potentiels d'homogénéité, voir ma première intervention. Ça marche, mais pour avoir tester les deux, je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu que c'est plus simple/moins cher/plus efficace qu'un bête bidon d'eau oxygénée.


----------



## Rob_93 (12 Mai 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> La méthode de la « pâte », c'est la même chose que la méthode des crèmes ou gels que l'on peut trouver dans les salons de beauté, in fine. Et donc ce sont les mêmes problèmes potentiels d'homogénéité, voir ma première intervention. Ça marche, mais pour avoir tester les deux, je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu que c'est plus simple/moins cher/plus efficace qu'un bête bidon d'eau oxygénée.


Le problème c'est pour banchir les plastiques des écran CRT, les plastiques sont énormes et ne rentrent pas dans un bac, de plus il faut beaucoup plus d'eau et d'eau oxygénée


----------



## Anthony (12 Mai 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> les plastiques sont énormes et ne rentrent pas dans un bac



Oh, ils rentrent, il faut juste trouver le bac  Si tu veux obtenir des résultats homogènes, de toute manière, tu finis par être obligé de démonter l’écran. Au bout d'un moment, y'a pas de miracles, sois tu veux bricoler et tu va obtenir des résultats passables mais imparfaits, sois tu veux des résultats parfaits et tu va devoir prendre un peu de temps pour t'organiser. À toi de choisir ta méthode en fonction tes objectifs, certaines pièces méritent un peu d'attention, d'autres absolument pas.


----------



## Rob_93 (12 Mai 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Oh, ils rentrent, il faut juste trouver le bac  Si tu veux obtenir des résultats homogènes, de toute manière, tu finis par être obligé de démonter l’écran. Au bout d'un moment, y'a pas de miracles, sois tu veux bricoler et tu va obtenir des résultats passables mais imparfaits, sois tu veux des résultats parfaits et tu va devoir prendre un peu de temps pour t'organiser. À toi de choisir ta méthode en fonction tes objectifs, certaines pièces méritent un peu d'attention, d'autres absolument pas.


Je pense que je vais attendre l'été et laisser au soleil les plastiques et voir si cela fonctionne mieux, pour les écrans, je pense de toute manière les démontés pour enlevé le tube et laissé les plastiques au soleil, je ne voudrais pas endommagé le tube en le laissant au soleil. Si le blanchissement est vraiment trop long j'essaierais la technique du bac et de l'eau oxygéné.


----------



## Big Ben (20 Juin 2020)

Je suis entrain de tester la technique du bac + uv + eau oxygénée.

C’est pas rapide (quelques heures), mais c’est efficace!

Faut juste que j’arrive à lester les pièces sans bloquer les uc avec un objet qui ne réagit pas avec l’eau oxygénée.

Par contre vu la concentration d’UV même si ce sont des UV pas très nocif, il faut avoir de vraies lunettes UV et ne pas rester dans la pièce pendant l’opération.


----------



## Rob_93 (20 Juin 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Je suis entrain de tester la technique du bac + uv + eau oxygénée.
> 
> C’est pas rapide (quelques heures), mais c’est efficace!
> 
> ...


Vous savez où trouver de l'eau oxygénée? J'ai regardé à Castorama, mais ce n'est pas la bonne concentration, trop faible.


----------



## Anthony (20 Juin 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Vous savez où trouver de l'eau oxygénée? J'ai regardé à Castorama, mais ce n'est pas la bonne concentration, trop faible.



Ça se trouve facilement sur le web, et je suis souvent passé par les salons de beauté aussi.


----------



## Big Ben (27 Juin 2020)

Quelques photos....





Coque arrière VS cache







Coque arrière VS face avant.


Je vous laisse deviner qui est retrobrighté ou non [emoji16]


----------



## Invité (28 Juin 2020)

Tiens, la pomme s'enlève ?


----------



## Big Ben (28 Juin 2020)

Oui sur une grande partie des modèles il y a un orifice qui permet de retirer la pomme avec une pointe SIM genre iPhone.

Sinon avec une petite pince ça se retirera 

Faut pas la retrobright sinon ça la flingue.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, la pomme s'enlève ?


C'est une petite pastille métallique plus ou moins grosse, peinte aux couleurs Apple de l'époque (ça devait couter une peu à fabriquer...).
Elle est collé mais on peut l'enlever, il y a un petit trou derrière pour la pousser. C'est comme ça sur les Mac beige, les PowerBook...

Après, attention, le marquage "Macintosh Classic II" (en Apple Garamond Light) c'est de la tampographie, si tu l'effaces...
L'encre est très résistante, mais faut pas utiliser de solvant surtout.


----------



## Anthony (29 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> L'encre est très résistante, mais faut pas utiliser de solvant surtout.



Ou même certains produits pour « réhumidifier » le plastique après Retrobright, qui a tendance à sécher les plastiques, je parle d'expérience.


----------



## Big Ben (29 Juin 2020)

Ah je connais pas. Quel produit par exemple ?


----------



## Anthony (29 Juin 2020)

Les produits « rénovateurs » ou « conditionneurs », souvent vendus pour les plastiques des voitures ou les vinyles imitation cuir. À part une goutte de WD-40, et encore, je ne touche plus à ce genre de trucs.


----------



## Big Ben (30 Juin 2020)

Ah oui en effet c’est pas vraiment des produits neutres :/

J’ai fait des tests avec l’eau oxygénée justement avant parce que je craignais ce genre de soucis lié au marquage.

C’est pas un problème tant que on ne laisse pas la marquage plongé dans l’eau pendant des jours. Bref à rincer après opération.


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2020)

Très sympa tout ça ! Il faudra juste voir ce que cela donne dans la durée.


----------

